# Boston butt on the charcoal grill?



## WSM (Feb 21, 2010)

My smoker died and I got a butt I need to cook. Gonna try on my weber charcoal grill. How does it turn out, time to cook, method of cooking? Any advice greatly appreicated!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 21, 2010)

Try looking up the minion method...or get a smokenator   That's what I use with my weber!


----------



## jtdawg (Feb 21, 2010)

I cook butts on my 22inch weber all the time.  Put about 25 briquettes on each side and light.  Soak and add some wood chunks if you want when the fire is ready.  Put the butt in the middle.  Might need to add some charcoal after about 1.5 hours.  Usually takes 3-4 hours total.  It will come out good.

Another option (which is easier if you have a chimney starter) is to put down about 10 briquettes on each side of the grill.  Then light about 50 briquettes in a chimney and when ready divide evenly on each side on top of the unlit briquettes in the grill.  Put your butt on.  Don't take the lid off for 3 hours then you can check it.  The unlit briquettes will slowly light and maintain the temperature for 3-4 hours.  Probably need another hour after you check it. 

This would be for like an 8-10 lb with bone


----------



## Bayou Hunter (Feb 21, 2010)

WSM said:


> My smoker died and I got a butt I need to cook. Gonna try on my weber charcoal grill. How does it turn out, time to cook, method of cooking? Any advice greatly appreicated!



Cabelas has an electric Masterbuilt smoker on sale right now for $130 if you're lookin at gettin a new one.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Feb 21, 2010)

Good advice in both methods. 

Another is fire on one side, meat on the opposite. The newer style hinged grill racks make adding additional charcoal a breeze.

Also check out the Weber forums. TONS of great info there too.


----------



## redlevel (Feb 21, 2010)

Fourteen hours over direct coals last 4th of July.  The last three or so hours wrapped in foil.  Requires constant attention and heat management.  You can't go off and leave it for a few hours.  I am just not a great fan of the smoked flavor.   If I can get it easily, I like to use green hickory or pecan, but charcoal will do good, too.   Sometimes I wonder if I am the last one using direct coals rather than smoke.  The grill was shop-made from an old diesel fuel tank about 20 years ago.  The diesel flavor is about gone now.


----------

